# greenlee screwdrivers



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I honestly have no clue about their screwdrivers, but their dipped handled (not the bulky molded at Lowe's) lineman pliers are quality.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have not used their screwdrivers, but I have no reason to believe that they are of any greater or lesser quality than their other tools. I like their other tools, so I'm likely to like their screwdrivers.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I borrowed one the other day and they seem to be pretty nice.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

Screwdrivers are ok, they are at least the same in style and feel to kleins and ideal. My supplier would rather me get them, because of issues with klein and warranty now.

Pliers etc, no thank you.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Their screwdrivers seem about the same quality as Klein lately tips just snap right off.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

great if you like tools that break


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

all those cushion grip screwdrivers are probably made in the same factory


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> all those cushion grip screwdrivers are probably made in the same factory


I believe that Stanley Tool Works makes the Klein, Greenlee, and their own line in the same Conn. factory.


----------



## toolguy (Mar 24, 2009)

*Greenlee screwdrivers*

Klein's screwdrivers are made in their factory in Illinois. Stanley's are made in South Carolina. Greenlee's come mostly from Asia.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

All of ideals screwdrivers are made in taiwan and i mean every screwdriver they sell is made there


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I believe that Stanley Tool Works makes the Klein, Greenlee, and their own line in the same Conn. factory.


Who makes the Craftsman Cushion Grip SD?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Who makes the Craftsman Cushion Grip SD?


It could be anybody. Craftsman doesn't make their own stuff, they put it all up for bid.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondering if it was better than the new klien or as good as the last batch of made in america ideals


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

I've gone to Klein's 10 in 1 screw driver. I hardly use anything else unless I need a really large one for something.


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Apr 25, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Who makes the Craftsman Cushion Grip SD?


Actually they are made in Colorado Springs CO by a company called Western Forge. They also make the Husky Pro model with the cushion grip.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> Actually they are made in Colorado Springs CO by a company called Western Forge. They also make the Husky Pro model with the cushion grip.


Ideal just bought Western Forge.

http://www.gazette.com/articles/industries-91726-western-forge.html

So, what does that mean? Will Ideal screwdrivers now be the same quality as craftsman and husky?


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Ideal just bought Western Forge.
> 
> http://www.gazette.com/articles/industries-91726-western-forge.html
> 
> So, what does that mean? Will Ideal screwdrivers now be the same quality as craftsman and husky?


WOW! I didn't know that. Don't know much about Ideal tools but I seem to remember that most were made off shore. Perhaps they bought WF so they can start manufacturing their own tools in the USA? I know the Craftsman Pro line of pliers is also made by WF.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> WOW! I didn't know that. Don't know much about Ideal tools but I seem to remember that most were made off shore. Perhaps they bought WF so they can start manufacturing their own tools in the USA? I know the Craftsman Pro line of pliers is also made by WF.


How do you know so much about what they make for who? Do you know people who work there?


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> How do you know so much about what they make for who? Do you know people who work there?



Yes, I used to live in the Springs up until a few years a go and knew somebody who worked there for quite some time, haven't spoken to them in a while though. Also I learned at least on the Craftsman tools if you look at the model number and it says WF after it that means it was made by them.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> WOW! I didn't know that. Don't know much about Ideal tools but I seem to remember that most were made off shore. Perhaps they bought WF so they can start manufacturing their own tools in the USA? I know the Craftsman Pro line of pliers is also made by WF.


I know, because my supplier told me, that the Ideal Linemans, and Crimpers are re-branded Channellocks.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

i'd imagine that greenlee drivers aren't much better than commercial electric drivers.
But, I have no experience with them so excuse me for talking out my ass.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> i'd imagine that greenlee drivers aren't much better than commercial electric drivers.
> But, I have no experience with them so excuse me for talking out my ass.


 I got the 5 pc set over a year ago at the supply house because it was a $18 special.

They lasted a week, First one to break was the 5/16"x6" keystone tip(shank snapped in 2 places), then the #2 phillips stripped out, after that it was the 1/4"x4" flathead(tip chipped), I actually lost the 1/4"x6" on a service call, and I gave the 3/16"x6" to an apprentice and he had it for about 3 weeks, then he broke that on the ground bar of a panel.

So yea they are Junk


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't own any but I have borrowed some of the Greenlee screwdrivers from time to time; The black rubber(sponge?) handles on them are way too soft and sort of starts flaking off with use. I think the steel in them is not greatest either since they were under a year old yet the tips were pretty worn down.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I recently lost my klein 11 in 1 so i went out and couldnt find another one. I went to blows(lowes) and bought the greenlee 9 in 1 biggest piece of junk i have ever bought. the robertson head rounded off after a few screws. I give up. Next screwdriver to try is the lenox.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Chevyman30571 said:


> I recently lost my klein 11 in 1 so i went out and couldnt find another one. I went to blows(lowes) and bought the greenlee 9 in 1 biggest piece of junk i have ever bought. the robertson head rounded off after a few screws. I give up. Next screwdriver to try is the lenox.


Yeah, don't do that.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

electro916 said:


> I know, because my supplier told me, that the Ideal Linemans, and Crimpers are re-branded Channellocks.


Sidecutters too?


----------



## 3197193 (Sep 28, 2008)

i own the 7 piece set and have no problems with the set. i did break the 3/16 on a screw but only because i did not want to walk 100 yds to get a bigger screwstick. i do not like the cushy handles on the linesman and dikes and the tic tester with adj sensitivity sucks other than that i have found that greenlee rocks.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got two full (hell if I were to go digging I could probably make it 3) sets of tools. An old habit picked up from being on call so often and working on jobs where taking my tools in and out is a pain in the ass when you count the security check and the obscenely long walk to my truck. 

Anyway I've got one set that's mostly made up of Klein tools and another made up with mostly Greenlee. Personally I haven't really noticed any real difference in quality between the two and were they priced the same it would be a tough call. But considering the price advantage Greenlee has, it wins hands down.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

and you guys wonder why I use Craftsman tools... all I have to say is...Lifetime Warranty!


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

You must be asking about cabinet tip and philips because there is only one brand worth asking about for robertson tip

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robertson_screwdriver

http://www.robertsonscrew.com/product_4100.html

They invented it. They are the best. I own them. You should too.

Any of those other ones can be any old crap manufacturer. :laughing:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

hey been doing research on ideal screwdrivers and nutdrivers. the regular screwdrivers are made in the usa and so are the nutdrivers. there techdrivers are made in taiwan and all of their pilers that are of the laseredge are usa made to. channellock makes the ideal laseredge line


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

bduerler said:


> channellock makes the ideal laseredge line


:thumbsup:Yep that is what my supplier told me, and the channellocks are a lot cheaper.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

electro916 said:


> :thumbsup:Yep that is what my supplier told me, and the channellocks are a lot cheaper.


very true on the price difference but ideal does warranty the product so in a way its worth the extra cash IMO


----------



## van2977 (Jan 13, 2010)

yeh the craftsman screwdrivers ,wrenches and sockets are great no doubt but
the cutters blow first set I bought as a first year and u couldn't cut butter with the
dikes.


----------

